# UK Beebreeders Group, Ashleworth, Gloucester



## rmar1205 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, Anyone heard of the uk beebreeders group in ashleworth Gloucester, they are advertising 5 frame nucs of bees for £60-deposit by blank postal order of£30 per nuc.
are they genuine-don't mean to be impolite, but neither do I wish to be ripped off.
£60 for a 5-frame nuc seems awfully cheap.


----------

